# I cannot post to the for sale forum



## pclay (15 Jan 2015)

I cannot post to the for sale forum, it just says '(You have insufficient privileges to post here.)' at the bottom of the page.

Can admin advise why? 

Thanks


----------



## jack smith (15 Jan 2015)

I think you need a certain number of posts first


----------



## pclay (15 Jan 2015)

I have 118 posts, and I posted to the for sale forum about 2 weeks ago. Something has changed.


----------



## winjim (15 Jan 2015)

I get the same message. Either the forum's borked, or @Shaun is up to something. Possibly both.


----------



## Shaun (16 Jan 2015)

Looks like a permissions issue. Sorry. It's a bit late to start fiddling with it now so I'll look at it tomorrow. 

Just out of interest, can anyone confirm if they've been able to post in any of the For Sale sub-forums in recent weeks (apart from the Bikes and Frames one)?


----------



## Shaun (16 Jan 2015)

Should be fixed now - I'd pressed the wrong button in the control room ...


----------



## DH9614 (3 May 2015)

Shaun said:


> Should be fixed now - I'd pressed the wrong button in the control room ...


i am trying to buy an item 
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/f...saddle-carbon-rails-world-champ-model.179220/

however i am new to cycle chat but i cannot seem to contact the seller about the item i havent got the privileges but am keen to get the item before it is snapped up 

thanks dan 

https://www.cyclechat.net/members/nigel182.14061/


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 May 2015)

@DH9614 you have to be a member for a certain length of posts before you can use the for sale area. I have set up a PM between the 2 of you (@Nigel182 and yourself) please respond via that. It is entirely up to @Nigel182 if he wishes to risk selling to you as a new member so please do not take it the wrong way if he refuses (though he may well not).


----------



## DH9614 (4 May 2015)

Ok thanks very much @SatNavSaysStraightOn I see what will happen


----------



## Nigel182 (4 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> @DH9614 you have to be a member for a certain length of posts before you can use the for sale area. I have set up a PM between the 2 of you (@Nigel182 and yourself) please respond via that. It is entirely up to @Nigel182 if he wishes to risk selling to you as a new member so please do not take it the wrong way if he refuses (though he may well not).


Hi there the saddle is still for sale if you want to pay via PayPal as gift friend or family so no fees my paypal email is
*Mod Edit*: <email address now removed>
Put you address and I'll get it posted on e the money has gone through
Cheers,
Nigel

Also cheers SNSSO for the help


----------



## DH9614 (4 May 2015)

Hi @Nigel182 thanks very much for getting back to me I wil send the money and email you within the hour thanks to SNSSO for the help


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 May 2015)

@Nigel182 can you let me know when I can edit your post and remove the email address... not great to have it publically available because it can be found by spambots and used....
SNSSO


----------



## Nigel182 (4 May 2015)

oops sorry can you do it now saddle all sold cheers again
__o
_(\<._
(_)/ (_)


----------

